# Crosby, TX Jan 2nd!



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys we're gonna be ridin a day ride tomorrow out in Crosby. See y'all there!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is that where "the gauntlet" is?

or was it "the torture chamber" ?

if so, get pics of this area.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have heard of those but I don't think they're at Crosby. I believe those are up north East like Jacksonville or somethin. There is one clay pit i know of there that's pretty bad' i won't attempt it lol. No camera....the gf got one for ridin but she's not goin with me today. I'll try and get some cell phone shots though...

Crosby is where I lived when i first bought my Brute and i love it out there; especially since it's only $5 to get in


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

River Run and Mud Creek are the two that are in Jacksonville


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Your thinking of the Torture Chamber Phreebsd. 

Keaton the 'torture chamber' is the old way to the 'wash rack' through the woods and swamp. It was either the 'torture chamber' or float the 'skinny dippin hole' before they cut the easy trail off the hard pack. I spent many long rides tackling that trail to get to the beach (wash rack) sometimes you'd make it sometimes you wouldn't. I think it owns the first belt I burned on my Brute.

How was y'alls ride? I got your text but I had some things to take care of before the UFC fight, We had some folks over for that.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah i gotcha Chris. Yeah that's where Brandon almost lost his 6" Gorilla with stacked 3" spring spacer lifted PoPo the last time i was out there in this "little puddle" or so it seemed lol

Our ride was awesome! Tide was out pretty far and it was pretty nasty out there. Figure 8 was so low ppl were crossin the river on the lil side. The easiest way to the beaches was across the lakes or the pipeline. The woods by the pipeline weren't all that bad either Honda Trail is messed up pretty bad and so is the road from the creek comin from Outlaws. We didn't get to go everywhere in the 5 hrs we were there but we had alot of fun. Only a few ppl broke some stuff: axles, one rear diff blown, and a tie rod.

All in all, and like most times, it's a great time to ride Crosby!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We went out there about 8 PM last night... rode around for about 4 hours... I don't know all the names for the trails and holes... but we parked at Outlaws and drove down to the creek first and tried to go through the woods but they had that all torn up... and then we went back up and took the "road" that goes up by the sewer plant and weaved through the woods up to the highway, and made it to the bridge finally... then we worked our way over to Mel's and turned around and went back to the big beach/waterholes... I tried out my snorkels in a couple of the wash holes, got my bike almost spotless clean... then we worked our way back up the pipeline, cut off through the woods and wandered around through there until we got back to the road by the sewer plant... made it back to the trucks and called it quits... there needs to be a water hole closer to the trucks to get the bike clean... cuz once you clean it at the beach, it just gets dirty on the way back to the truck... It's just way too nasty out there right now... all my group is on 27" or 28" tires without lifts and snorkels, so we have to stay on high ground for the most part.. it's always an adventure out there though...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Where is that?


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i think he means madissonville yo..


----------

